# Topics > Related topics > Events >  International Conference on Machine Learning

## Airicist

icml.cc

International Conference on Machine Learning on Wikipedia

ICML 2023 - July 24 - 30, 2023, Seoul, South Korea

ICML 2022 - July 17 - 23, 2022, Baltimore, Maryland, USA

ICML 2021 - July 18 - 24, 2021, virtual

ICML 2020 - July 12 - 18, 2020, virtual

----------

